# Lilo bootta, Grub no!

## raulgb

Ciao a tutti!

Sono un utente Gentoo da poco, ho fatto un'installazione su VirtualBox 4.04 con disco su un HD esterno (causa FS FAT32 su quello interno!).

La configurazione del disco è molto semplice, mi interessava solo fare una prova prima dell'effettivo utilizzo, ed è la seguente:

/dev/sda1		/boot

/dev/sda2		swap

/dev/sda3		/

Il kernel è in /boot/kernel.

Ora, ho scelto in prima battuta GRUB come bootloader. Il mio grub.conf è così:

default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3

Ho provato a installarlo sia con grub-install sia manualmente non ricevendo alcun messaggio di errore in nessuno dei due casi.

Al boot si presenta la schermata corretta, seleziono la voce, ma mi da Error 15. Ho provato a metterci un po' mano ma nulla.

Stavo per abbandonare quando mi è venuta la brillante idea di provare Lilo, con ben poche speranze.

Il file /etc/lilo.conf è il seguente:

boot=/dev/sda

prompt

delay=100

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/sda3

Così succede che tutto si avvia correttamente senza alcun problema.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea sul perchè succede questo? Immagino sbaglio qualcosa nella configurazione di grub.conf, ma non capisco cosa...

Grazie mille!

----------

## ago

prova postare l'output di grub quando viene installato su disco...

Dai anche un occhio qui

----------

## Pes88

Ciao, benvenuto su gentoo qui trovi  una lista degli errori su grub : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/grub-error-guide.xml

Comunque credo che sia dovuto ad una installazione fatta male prova a reinstallarlo seguendo questa guida :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#grub-install-auto

----------

## raulgb

Innanzi tutto grazie per le risposte!

Ho dimenticato di dire che ho installato seguendo passo passo la guida, e che ovviamente ho consultato tutte le risorse online a riguardo, ma senza otenere risultato.

Il punto è che non è un problema di come ho fatto l'installazione o di dove ho messo l'immagine del kernel, altrimenti neppure LiLO farebbe partire il sistema! Non ho cambiato nulla nell'installazione e configurazione del kernel: lo stesso identico prodotto LILO lo bootta e GRUB no!

Allego l'immagine dell'output del setup di grub...

http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/5127587/img/5127587.png

La cosa ancora più strana è che se faccio l'installazione di GRUB a mano, tutti gli step vanno a buon fine, ma poi al boot mi da l'error 15.

----------

## cloc3

tiro a indovinare.

assunto che tu stai avviando con il cd di installazione e che la partizione di boot sia collocata in /mnt/gentoo/boot...

prova a fare:

```

cd /mnt/gentoo/boot

ln -s ./ boot

```

e fai sapere.

p.s.: se invece hai eseguito il boot con lilo, probabilmente devi solo fare:

```

cd /boot

ln -s ./ boot

```

ma abbi cura che la partizione di boot sia caricata.

----------

## raulgb

grazie cloc3

Ho provato a fare come dici, ma in entrambi i casi mi risponde picche:

```
failed to create symbolic link: file exists
```

come purtroppo mi aspettavo...

----------

## cloc3

peccato.

in ogni caso, il tuo errore è un file not found.

prova a fermare l'avvio nella fase di stage2, digitando il tasto e (editor temporaneo) e prova a correggere l'installazione aiutandoti con l'autocompletamento.

usa info grub per maggiori dettagli.

----------

## Truzzone

 *raulgb wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Il file /etc/lilo.conf è il seguente:
> 
> ...!

 

E nel file /boot/grub/grub.conf cosa c'è?   :Question: 

Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

